

What You Should Demand From APIs - jenlankford
http://orchestrate.io/blog/2014/02/12/what-you-should-demand-from-apis/

======
beat
The link as provided leaves you logged in to Wordpress.

You might want to take that down, stat, or log out/change password/etc.

